# Season Pass direct to iTunes app (SeasonPassGetter)



## IamAchilles (Apr 24, 2007)

I wrote a program for Mac OS X, to automatically transfer a list of shows from TiVo to iTunes. I use it with my AppleTV. When a show in the list gets recorded SeasonPassGetter will transfer it. Let me know if anyone is interested in doing some beta testing. I've been using it for about a week now on my system and think it's ready to be sent out.

- (I am) Achilles


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

IamAchilles said:


> I wrote a program for Mac OS X, to automatically transfer a list of shows from TiVo to iTunes. I use it with my AppleTV. When a show in the list gets recorded SeasonPassGetter will transfer it. Let me know if anyone is interested in doing some beta testing. I've been using it for about a week now on my system and think it's ready to be sent out.
> 
> - (I am) Achilles


Anyway you can make one for Windows too?

thanks?


----------



## IamAchilles (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm not a Windows programmer. I'm just a Mac guy. Sorry. Someone with Windows background could probably take the embedded perl scripts and applescripts and make them work on Windows. My apps basis is UNIX which are at the root of Mac OS X so I don't know what the effort would be to get it to Windows.


----------

